
The Future of U.S. Military Doctrine Will Be Decided by Technology - notlukesky
https://nationalinterest.org/feature/future-us-military-doctrine-will-be-decided-technology-81306
======
simonblack
Like the German military in WW2, the US military is over-dependent on
technology.

It does not matter if your weapons have a kill ratio of 100:1 if the enemy can
throw 101 of his crappier weapons at you. In WW2, both the Soviets and the US
made huge numbers of 'good-enough' weapons that swamped the small numbers of
super-duper technology that the Germans used.

Modern warfare is as much, if not more, dependent on a country's manufacturing
capacity than its weaponry. The US does not have the manufacturing capacity in
2019 that it had in 1942. The country with the manufacturing capacity in
today's world is China.

